# My holiday weekend has started early. I threw my back out.



## chic (Aug 29, 2019)

Title. This so seldom happens to me, but this morning I stretched to pick up something and felt that horrible back twinge we all dread. I'm really sore. When I sit down, I can't get up. I hate aging. Sorry to rant, but I must.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 29, 2019)

Sorry to hear that Chic, please take it easy and take good care of yourself.  I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2019)

chic said:


> Title. This so seldom happens to me, but this morning I stretched to pick up something and felt that horrible back twinge we all dread. I'm really sore. When I sit down, I can't get up. I hate aging. Sorry to rant, but I must.


 *Ouch*  *Ouch*... !! I feel for you Chic,  I am constantly doing that  due to my herniated disc problem  it's soooo painful so I know how you must be feeling.. I hope you have a heat pad on your lower back,  it really helps to relax the muscle, and hopefully you have a cane in the house to help you get up !!  Take things very carefully..Wishing you better soon dear...


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 29, 2019)

Sorry to hear this. It will take awhile, you will just have to wait it out, You can't rush a strained back.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 29, 2019)

Yes, please do take it easy, Chic.  Rest with a good book, some movies, or other relaxing diversions.  Housework, shopping, and other chores can wait.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 29, 2019)

Take good care chic.  I hope you will be on the mend soon.  Back problems really stink!


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Aug 29, 2019)

Feel better soon! I think everyone else is right. I've never had it happen to me, but you can do the good old thing they always say....ice and heat. Ugg.

Sorry you got hurt!


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 29, 2019)

*So sorry to hear this has happened to you*. Please take it easy. Yes, those golden years are not so golden & keep that heating pad handy. Mine is almost attached to me. HUGSSSS
❤  ❤


----------



## charry (Aug 29, 2019)

oh dear, hope your feeling better soon 

i pulled my back last week , lifting a new wheelchair into the boot of my car...
its going back, i need a lightweight one !


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 29, 2019)

chic said:


> Title. This so seldom happens to me, but this morning I stretched to pick up something and felt that horrible back twinge we all dread. I'm really sore. When I sit down, I can't get up. I hate aging. Sorry to rant, but I must.


I don't think that's happened to me, yet, but sometimes I get that scatica?  Well, spelled that wrong I see, lol   I have some arthritis but it comes and goes.  I don't know if you already use ice to help with pain, or essential oils, which would be hard for you to massage your back by yourself.  Where's a submissive man when we need one hey


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 29, 2019)

charry said:


> oh dear, hope your feeling better soon
> 
> i pulled my back last week , lifting a new wheelchair into the boot of my car...
> its going back, i need a lightweight one !


That's awful, I know I have to be way more careful what I try to do myself.  Seems the older I get the more "wanna do it myself" I get, arrggg!  Of course a lot of that is because there isn't anyone to help


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 29, 2019)

chic said:


> Title. This so seldom happens to me, but this morning I stretched to pick up something and felt that horrible back twinge we all dread. I'm really sore. When I sit down, I can't get up. I hate aging. Sorry to rant, but I must.



So sorry chic.


----------



## chic (Aug 29, 2019)

Citygirl said:


> *So sorry to hear this has happened to you*. Please take it easy. Yes, those golden years are not so golden & keep that heating pad handy. Mine is almost attached to me. HUGSSSS
> ❤ ❤



I'm already using the heating pad CG and I've done some stretching exercises to help. I feel so ridiculous but old age does this to you.


----------



## chic (Aug 29, 2019)

A2ZGrammie said:


> Feel better soon! I think everyone else is right. I've never had it happen to me, but you can do the good old thing they always say....ice and heat. Ugg.
> 
> Sorry you got hurt!



And a hot soak in the tub.


----------



## chic (Aug 29, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Yes, please do take it easy, Chic.  Rest with a good book, some movies, or other relaxing diversions.  Housework, shopping, and other chores can wait.



Actually, they can't and that's part of the problem. I have a senior mom to help too. I'll try to do my best. I've got crutches if I need them. But I'm afraid to get into the car and drive because I'm afraid I won't be able to get out. How embarrassing.


----------



## chic (Aug 29, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> *Ouch*  *Ouch*... !! I feel for you Chic,  I am constantly doing that  due to my herniated disc problem  it's soooo painful so I know how you must be feeling.. I hope you have a heat pad on your lower back,  it really helps to relax the muscle, and hopefully you have a cane in the house to help you get up !!  Take things very carefully..Wishing you better soon dear...



Yup I've been using the heating pad already and have crutches. I've been crawling around on my hands and knees cuz standing up is soo painful. I'll be okay. Never say die.


----------



## chic (Aug 29, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> Take good care chic.  I hope you will be on the mend soon.  Back problems really stink!



Thank you dear. yes, they do stink.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2019)

chic said:


> Yup I've been using the heating pad already and have crutches. *I've been crawling around on my hands and knees cuz standing up is soo painful. *I'll be okay. Never say die.



It's horrendous, I know, your bottom half won't take the weight of your top half... crawling everywhere in agony. I hope you have a downstairs loo ..xx


----------



## Sunny (Aug 29, 2019)

Ugh, I hate that!  Once it happened to me, and for weeks I had problems getting in and out of the car, etc.  I think you're a New Englander, chic, so if I'm right, you may like hearing what finally fixed it. 

We went on our annual trip to Martha's Vineyard, and at my favorite beach there, Lambert's Cove, I stretched out on the warm sand, which worked like a charm. By the end of the week, my back felt fine again!


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 29, 2019)

So sorry you are in pain, Chic. I shall keep you in my thoughts, and send positive healing energy your way. Hope you recover quickly.


----------



## Patio Life (Aug 29, 2019)

I know how painful this is. Can't sit, can't walk, can't get up or down.
Take everything slow and easy. I hope it doesn't last too long.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 29, 2019)

Sorry Chic!. If it's your lower back, my therapist said to lie on my back and gently draw my knees up a few times. 

I hope you'll feel better soon!


----------



## jujube (Aug 29, 2019)

It's incredible how easy it is to throw your back out.  Turning over in bed is quite often enough to do it.  Getting old isn't for the feint of heart.


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 29, 2019)

Hope you feel better soon, Chic.   I've been doing some fall housecleaning and I feel like someone beat me with a 2x4.   Getting old sucks.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 29, 2019)

Happens to me too!! Heating pad helps a lot.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 29, 2019)

chic said:


> And a hot soak in the tub.


That's a no no unless you have someone who can help you get out of the tub.

Over the counter medication might help.
I'm dealing with the back problem now as well.
Changing a tire on the car.  I should have called roadside assistance.


----------



## Pecos (Aug 29, 2019)

It can really hurt, and it disrupts your life in a big way.
I have pretty good luck with my chiropractor when this happens to me.


----------



## chic (Aug 30, 2019)

terry123 said:


> Happens to me too!! Heating pad helps a lot.



Yes the heating pad helps. Also a nice hot bath I took last nite. Flexibility began to return but of course I had to go to bed to sleep and after that yeow!


----------



## chic (Aug 30, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Sorry Chic!. If it's your lower back, my therapist said to lie on my back and gently draw my knees up a few times.
> 
> I hope you'll feel better soon!



I started those right away, Radish. Thanks. This happened to me once before and it did help.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2019)

chic said:


> Actually, they can't and that's part of the problem. I have a senior mom to help too. I'll try to do my best. I've got crutches if I need them. But I'm afraid to get into the car and drive because I'm afraid I won't be able to get out. How embarrassing.


 Be very careful Chic... Once my back went out in the supermarket in a town 30 miles from here. I had to leave the shopping in the middle of the aisle, practically crawl to the car, and then when I got in..I realised that any movement ( stick shift)..on the pedals would make the pain so much worse , particularly the clutch pedal, and I could end up losing control of the car!! 

I think you've got an automatic, so it should be a little easier.... if you place your cane or one crutch in the passengers well of the car.. when you get  your destination, use the open door. with your right hand and the crutch with your left to get out!!
 Hope you feel better soon...


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Sorry Chic!. If it's your lower back, my therapist said to lie on my back and gently draw my knees up a few times.
> 
> I hope you'll feel better soon!


 Yes that's called the Alexander technique...


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 30, 2019)

Chic, just take it as easy as possible and do not overdo.  That housework, etc., CAN wait.  If you overdo and make it worse or land in the hospital it will have to wait a lot longer.  I've had back trouble all my life and I've learned this lesson the  hard way. 

I strongly recommend visiting a good chiropractor.  Mine has done wonders for my back issues.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 30, 2019)

Chiropractors don't work for everyone. It didn't work for me. Had to crawl upstairs and go to bed when I got home.


----------



## treeguy64 (Aug 30, 2019)

My cure: Climb a tree, wearing a harness, using a rope. It's like traction, no lie. I've pulled my back out, many times, and once I'm hanging in a tree, climbing up and around, my back starts feeling better, again. 

Inversion boards work, too, but my eyes didn't like the added pressure. Be careful with them. I gave mine away.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 30, 2019)

I'm laughing.

Someone told me to hang from something and that it would work.

So 2 o clock in the morning I go down in the bsement and hang from the joists. 
Then I let myself down and can't stand the pain. I'm on my hands and knees sweating and don't want to scare anyone by calling for help.  I won't be climbing any trees.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2019)

chic said:


> Title. This so seldom happens to me, but this morning I stretched to pick up something and felt that horrible back twinge we all dread. I'm really sore. When I sit down, I can't get up. I hate aging. Sorry to rant, but I must.



So sorry to hear this... If there is anywhere you can borrow or buy a TENS machine, try and get it, and put the pads on your back where it is sore, and slowly turn it on, and let the electronic currents help your back...


----------



## DaveA (Aug 31, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Ugh, I hate that!  Once it happened to me, and for weeks I had problems getting in and out of the car, etc.  I think you're a New Englander, chic, so if I'm right, you may like hearing what finally fixed it.
> 
> We went on our annual trip to Martha's Vineyard, and at my favorite beach there, Lambert's Cove, I stretched out on the warm sand, which worked like a charm. By the end of the week, my back felt fine again!


We live about 7 miles from the Hi-Speed ferry landing where you can catch a ride to Martha's Vineyard, but this wouldn't be the week-end to try it.  The Island may sink under the weight of the Holiday  crowds.

Hope your back improves  quickly.


----------



## treeguy64 (Aug 31, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> I'm laughing.
> 
> Someone told me to hang from something and that it would work.
> 
> ...


Pfft! Were you in a harness, connected to a rope,  or were you hanging from a joist, using your hands? I strongly suspect the latter. Do it the correct way, before you disparage what I know works.


----------



## chic (Aug 31, 2019)

Everyone, I'm doing better. I got out yesterday and today too cuz I had way too many errands to do and a senior parent to care for. I took a cane with me, which I hate cuz it cramps my style,  but it would cramp my style more to fall flat on my face. Gentle exercises and heating pads and rest have all helped. I'm taking a pass on tomorrow and Monday cuz my back needs some ME time. Thanks for all the well wishes. It's beautiful out today and I'm having a blast.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 24, 2020)

I Somewhat resurrected this thread cuz I need help....two weeks now, every day, back left side upper torso I get shocking painful spasms that radiate across the rest of my back and into my stomach and scares me to death.....I actually have to let out a scream of Ouch, ouch.....brings me to tears sometimes.
I'm trying all the above suggestions from members here including infrared rays but nothing is working except a double dose of tylenol, which I'm probably taking too much of these days.
Has anyone tried those Icy Patches or the Lidocaine Patches with any results.....let me know asap cuz thats my next step.....thanks.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 24, 2020)

Sorry Pops.
Lidocaine patches by Dr, prescription are of the strength that work. The OTC, not so much.

The exercises we were discussing are for lower back, not where your pain is coming from.

After 2 weeks, in my opinion is you should call a doctor.

Feel better!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 24, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Sorry Pops.
> Lidocaine patches by Dr, prescription are of the strength that work. The OTC, not so much.
> 
> The exercises we were discussing are for lower back, not where your pain is coming from.
> ...


Thanks for that info Rose....I just know my doc will be referring me out to an orthopedic and I'm just not going out with this virus going around at this time.....but I might ask her for a script like you mentioned above, even if its a tele-call apptmt.....
Will let you know the outcome.....


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

Pops *ougch! Ouch!!...I agree with RadishRose... 2 weeks is too long to have tried everything and nothing is working.. , and yes we're all suffering from lower back and herniated discs, so that's what this thread is about mainly .. .. Yours  sounds like a muscle or something trapped, maybe a nerve... , however I understand your reticence about going to the hospital .. please call your doc as a matter of urgency and get some relief, good luck


----------



## Pecos (Apr 24, 2020)

We have pretty good luck with "Tiger Balm" patches. Some of the others will give my wife a rash.
I have experienced pain similar to what you have described and got relief from my chiropractor.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 24, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Pops *ougch! Ouch!!...I agree with RadishRose... 2 weeks is too long to have tried everything and nothing is working.. , and yes we're all suffering from lower back and herniated discs, so that's what this thread is about mainly .. .. Yours  sounds like a muscle or something trapped, maybe a nerve... , however I understand your reticence about going to the hospital .. please call your doc as a matter of urgency and get some relief, good luck


Got an apptmt at 1:30pm today video call, Holly,....we'll see what she says, and I cant stand this doc....she's filling in for my regular one, ugh...
I'll be nice to her anyways, lol....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 24, 2020)

Pecos said:


> We have pretty good luck with "Tiger Balm" patches. Some of the others will give my wife a rash.
> I have experienced pain similar to what you have described and got relief from my chiropractor.


Thanks Pecos, I'd be heading in that direction if I wasnt self-isolating, not that I have a chiropractor at this point....
if nothing else works, just might purchase that Tiger Balm patch and the Icy Hot, lol....


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Got an apptmt at 1:30pm today video call, Holly,....we'll see what she says, and I cant stand this doc....she's filling in for my regular one, ugh...
> I'll be nice to her anyways, lol....


we've got the same here, locums filling in for regular docs and they're not very good, but be nice but ensure she knows the extent of your pain and don't let her palm you off with anything you've already tried and  know won't work...


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 24, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Sorry Pops.
> Lidocaine patches by Dr, prescription are of the strength that work. The OTC, not so much.
> 
> The exercises we were discussing are for lower back, not where your pain is coming from.
> ...


Just spoke to my pharmacist and she informed me the docs dont write scripts anymore for the patches since they're sold otc....reason why I was told my insurance wont cover that product.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 24, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> we've got the same here, locums filling in for regular docs and they're not very good, but be nice but ensure she knows the extent of your pain and don't let her palm you off with anything you've already tried and  know won't work...


Exactly, thanks for reminding me....I'm gonna show her exactly where my pain is while standing up in front of the laptop screen and become miss motor mouth with lots of details, hahha......


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 24, 2020)

Good luck @PopsnTuff   ... hope you get help ASAP!

For back spasms and locked up muscles I've had in the past,   I always take a hot Epsom Salt Bath  first ...  then reach for IcyHot Patches with some success,   and sometimes  Magnesium Gel w/MSM.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 24, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Good luck @PopsnTuff   ... hope you get help ASAP!
> 
> For back spasms and locked up muscles I've had in the past,   I always take a hot Epson Salt Bath  first ...  then reach for IcyHot Patches with some success,   and sometimes  Magnesium Gel w/MSM.


Thanks Bonnie for that good info....I hate baths and couldn't climb in and outta the tub anyways....but that magnesium gel w/msm sounds like a good option.....back in the day I worked for two health food stores and lottsa folks got good results from both those products sold separate.....dont remember there being a gel option either....definitely gonna look into it....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 24, 2020)

I might be getting shingles! Had my tele-health call with the doc for a good 20 minutes....almost got half naked on the screen showing her where my pain is....she suggested rotating ibuprofen with the tylenol, using the Icy Hot Patch with lidocaine by Salon Pas, since there is no prescription for this anymore, keeping a close eye on my back if a rash appears, then call her asap....Ive had the Shingrix shot for the elderly,  with the booster about two years ago and its 90% effective against shingles outbreaks so how is it I might be getting this....

Secondly, if my pain continues for two more weeks, with no rash, I will need a back xray and maybe steroid treatment if one of the discs is ruptured....I will be very hesitant to go anywhere near the hospital, for sure.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

My doctor always tells us to do that for pain, (rotate the paracetamol with ibuprofen ..or even take them at the same time , it's a standard reply for pain) ...but I absolutely hope she's wrong and you're not about to get shingles, that would be horrible... ...but if you've had the shingles shot , you can still get it but it would be mild..(at least that's what I've been told) ..anyway , no harm in doing what she says and adding the icy hot patch to it, it just might work... hopefully it will..


----------



## MickaC (Apr 24, 2020)

@PopsnTuff  I think that's one of the worst pain anyone could have, to do with a person's back, a lot of good suggestions, different things work for different people, i'm thinking physiotherapy may be an option...but... sadly, not with the no contact measure. Hope it's not shingles, that kind of pain is a whole category by itself. Don't let yourself get too worn down this pain, hopefully there's some kind of medical help out there for you. Take it easy.


----------



## bingo (Apr 24, 2020)

I always use ice..only ice


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 24, 2020)

I hope you feel better soon and definitely hope it isn't shingles. I swear by Epson salts also. If you can't get in the tub put a towel in a sink of hot water with Epson salts,wring out and apply. Put some type of plastic over the towel so you don't leak all over,sit and relax. It can't do any harm. 
I also do what feels good. For me it is heat. Some people swear by cold. What ever you try only use for 20 minutes on and twenty minutes off.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 24, 2020)

MickaC said:


> @PopsnTuff  I think that's one of the worst pain anyone could have, to do with a person's back, a lot of good suggestions, different things work for different people, i'm thinking physiotherapy may be an option...but... sadly, not with the no contact measure. Hope it's not shingles, that kind of pain is a whole category by itself. Don't let yourself get too worn down this pain, hopefully there's some kind of medical help out there for you. Take it easy.


Thanks @MickaC for your support and encouragement xo


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 24, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I hope you feel better soon and definitely hope it isn't shingles. I swear by Epson salts also. If you can't get in the tub put a towel in a sink of hot water with Epson salts,wring out and apply. Put some type of plastic over the towel so you don't leak all over,sit and relax. It can't do any harm.
> I also do what feels good. For me it is heat. Some people swear by cold. What ever you try only use for 20 minutes on and twenty minutes off.


Thanks @Ruth n Jersey....I've tried the ice pack cuz cold usually works better for me, but not this time....then was rotating with the heating pad, and nothing....but I'm defin gonna try the Epson salt technique as you explained above.....do those box of salts ever go bad or have an expiration date cuz I have some in the closet, like forever that I haven't used.....I'll try anything at this point in between all the otc pain killers I take 24/7.....not good, I know....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 24, 2020)

bingo said:


> I always use ice..only ice


Ice packs have always been my go-to method of easing any pain @bingo, but its not doing anything this time


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 24, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Thanks @Ruth n Jersey....I've tried the ice pack cuz cold usually works better for me, but not this time....then was rotating with the heating pad, and nothing....but I'm defin gonna try the Epson salt technique as you explained above.....do those box of salts ever go bad or have an expiration date cuz I have some in the closet, like forever that I haven't used.....I'll try anything at this point in between all the otc pain killers I take 24/7.....not good, I know....


I don't know if the box has an expiration date,mine is so old I put it in a plastic container so it wouldn't get hard. I've held onto it for years and it really didn't matter. I've has some around so long that it did harden  and it still was very soothing when I used it. You have nothing to lose by giving it a try. I wish you the best and hope it works.


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

If you can buy, rent, borrow, steal, come here, Get a TENS machine... they helped us BIG time after the car accident, and I had a buddy, who could NOT stand up straight because of his back, was walking around bent at the hips... 2 hours with the TENS machine every few hours, next day, he had NO pain... Very much worth looking into buying one... Good for the entire body...


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 25, 2020)

Thanks Mike, will keep this info at hand and just might purchase one xo....
today my pain is laying low but it always feels like its gonna come on at any second, ugh....


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2020)

Tens machines don't work for everyone... My local hospital leant me a Tens machine when I first put my back out years ago..it did nothing,....  it works for some people, but  it just never worked for me 

Keeping my fingers crossed that your pain is starting to ease now Pops..


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 25, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Tens machines don't work for everyone... My local hospital leant me a Tens machine when I first put my back out years ago..it did nothing,....  it works for some people, but  it just never worked for me
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed that your pain is starting to ease now Pops..


You're so right Holly.....some things work and some don't and over the last few days the pain has been easing....maybe all the get well wishes are working! I need a new body!


----------



## peppermint (Apr 25, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> I might be getting shingles! Had my tele-health call with the doc for a good 20 minutes....almost got half naked on the screen showing her where my pain is....she suggested rotating ibuprofen with the tylenol, using the Icy Hot Patch with lidocaine by Salon Pas, since there is no prescription for this anymore, keeping a close eye on my back if a rash appears, then call her asap....Ive had the Shingrix shot for the elderly,  with the booster about two years ago and its 90% effective against shingles outbreaks so how is it I might be getting this....
> 
> Secondly, if my pain continues for two more weeks, with no rash, I will need a back xray and maybe steroid treatment if one of the discs is ruptured....I will be very hesitant to go anywhere near the hospital, for sure.


So sorry, popsntuff...I've had a bout of shingles....I had it on my face....I do now get the Shingle shot....


----------

